
San Francisco District Attorney files lawsuit against drone maker “Lily” - ejcx
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/12/sf-district-attorney-lawsuit-against-lily-may-have-prompted-refund/
======
eplanit
"Part of the suit has to do with the initial pitch video, watched by millions
of people, showing off what appeared to be a Lily drone following users and
shooting video. The drone responsible for all that fancy aerial work and video
was not in fact a Lily, but a DJI Inspire, something the creators failed to
mention."

Very interesting. Assuming I'll get my refund soon -- I'll be applying it to
buy a DJI Inspire. There's a certain justice that Lily's lying will lead to a
boon for DJI.

Also: "One, the FTC’s Mail Order Rule, required that, if a pre-ordered product
is seriously delayed, the company must issue refunds unless customers indicate
they don’t mind the wait. Lily certainly must qualify as having encountered
long delays — from February 2016 to “later in 2017” — but refunds were not
issued at large."

I hope that the district attorney also confronts Lily on how, up until mid-
December 2016, they were still promising shipments "soon". An obvious lie now.

~~~
cassieramen
I'm not sure what the purpose of a suit like this is. They're already shutting
down and pledged to issue refunds. Are they trying to collect fines or slap
someone on the wrist? It feels like this would have been more effective if
they started investigating 6 months or so after the pledged ship date.

~~~
mypalmike
Perhaps the AG received a lot of complaints from customers who pre-ordered and
want their money back due to the indefinite delays.

